# Can you use dog clippers for goats?



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

We have just 1 show goat that is a boer. We are brand new to goats & to showing so we started w/ nothing, not even a comb! Our local Atwoods has Andis dog clippers for $30. Would those work to trim our goats for show until we can afford the $150 pair?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It will be tough, they don't have a lot of power and blade options. You could also check ebay - I bought an oster clipper for $45.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes you can. If your just doing it so They dont over heat i the summer. 
I Wouldent recomend it for show. You ge lines

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok looking on ebay now at used clippers. Does the heads they sell now fit the older ones?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

hscottom87 said:


> Ok looking on ebay now at used clippers. Does the heads they sell now fit the older ones?


Go on their sight it should show it.
But they should

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They should if for example you are talking oster single or dual speed new vs old. If you were looking at single dual speed and trying to use a head from a large animal shear type then no.
Oh just be sure they are detachable, they are so much easier to work with- if a blade dulls while you are working just pop it off and put a new one on. Vs. the type that have the two screws that you must take out to change blades.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can but it will take longer to get done(over heat, not high enough strokes per minute) and may not turn out as smooth as a faster, more strokes per minute clipper would.


----------

